# Picked up twins !!



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

357 mags Bird heads. cant waight to shoot them.










Need some leather for them now.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A classy-looking pair, right there! You into CAS?


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL I dont eaven know what CAS is ! LOL


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry about the undefined acronym; I should know better than to do that.

CAS = Cowboy Action Shooting. Folks get dressed-up in old-west-style clothing and shoot old-west-style guns at paper and steel targets while being timed.

I've never tried it, but it's a fairly big deal in some areas; the town to the North of me seems to have a very active CAS group/community. Guns like the ones you pictured are popular choices, and I thought that might have been what drove your purchase. The guns are still cool, in any case. I've owned a few centerfire Ruger single-actions over the years, and even though I didn't have any specific intended use for them (like CAS), I kind of miss them. Congrats again on your purchase!


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont do it but a guy I work around does. He likes it a lot. he is the one I got these from.
He picked up a set of the new ones that are lighter and colt size framed.
I might try it some day.


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## SouthGA (Jun 11, 2011)

Great looking pair of pistols.

I have just gotten into "CAS" and I have a SASS (Single Action Shooting Society) pair of Vaquero stainless in 357/38, consecutive serial numbers.
They are a blast to shoot.

You shoot go to YouTube and search for cowboy action shooting and see how much fun can be had with those single action irons.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Gator; 
Nice looking set! 
Also a nice Ruger collection. :smt1099

Lateck,


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

always wondered why a birdshead grip over the original
what is the advantage or desire for such a grip?


----------



## Highground (Aug 13, 2011)

Those are very nice well done sir, well done. What Caliber is the black BH? Also very nice looking piece.


----------



## Izzoquazzo (May 28, 2011)

Sweet. I recently purchased a pair of blued Vaqueros with consecutive serial numbers in .44 SPL.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice looking weapons, indeed.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Are the "Birds Head" grips easier or harder to shoot with? What was the idea behind that style? Just curious.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

Very nice duo you've got there. I have been looking for one myself but I can't seem to find one that's not chambered in .32 H&R. I just like the looks of the Birds Head grips.


----------

